# Fungus



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

How do I get rid of fungus on plants in an emersed setup? I heard moss has an anti-fungal agent, but I have java moss in the setup.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You might try increasing the humidity, or even flooding it temporarily. Most fungi require some moisture, but can't make it if it gets too wet. 

Can you post some pictures, or more detailed specifications. This will make it easier for people to offer suggestions.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, this is the only thing that has worked for me. Of course, manual extraction of as much as possible is beneficial.


----------

